# Transmisor Inalambrico para Guitarra electrica



## Juan Astudillo

Sres, estas dos ultimas semanas he aprendido mucho sobre electronica y sobre circuitos, mas aun con respuestas muy fundamentadas de los miembros. Mi consulta es.

Deseo construir un transmisor inalambrico de uso personal para una guitarra electrica, se que existen circuitos inalambricos ya diseñados que estan disponible en link que ustedes recomiendan, sin embargo mi duda es:
1- Me podrian señalar un circuito con sus componentes y todo para amplificar una guitarra a un amplificador de 30 watts. de manera que yo lo pueda construir. 

En pocas palabras, necesito contruir un Transmisor inalambrico para guitarra electrica.

Agardecere su respuesta.

Slds/ Juan Astudillo
Chile.


----------



## gabolema

Disculpame, no es una respuesta. 
Qué link recomiendan? Porque yo estoy buscando los circuitos para hacer un transmisor, pero no lo pude encontrar. Gracias.


----------



## williamspx

yo tambien , necesito uno, antes probe transmitir mi guitarra, usando el cto, de  un microfono inalambriko, oviamnete no sirvbe, m osea , transmite, pero kon mal sonido y con altos y bajos en el volume, weno si sabe sde uno avisa por fas.


----------



## Nazuno

Este tema es del 2006 y no sé si alguien se vaya a enojar porque estoy posteando, pero bueno...

Como dicen google es tu amigo y encontré esto:
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/BeetleMklll/BeetleMkIII.html

Un proyecto completo para armar un *transmisor* de guitarra (bueno de cualquier monoaural) en FM
Agrego:
*No lo he probado*
*No lo he armado*
*Creo* que sirve por lo que ví en el esquema

El proyecto está completo y muy bien explicado el único inconveniente para algunos es que esté en inglés.
Por cierto, yo cambiaría el jack macho del transmisor por un jack hembra para así poder usar un cable de mayor resistencia y agregaría algún seguro para poder colgarla a la correa de la guitarra, solo tendría que conseguirlos, hacer la caja más grande y aislar el jack hembra para que el funcionamiento de las baterías no me provoque ruido, e incluso (probablemente) agregaría un preamplificador de señal escalonado con pote para sustituir el control de volumen . Tal vez me anime a armarlo.
Ahora solo falta buscar un receptor para que haga juego .     Saludos!


----------



## oscareev

El circuito anterior, es bueno, pero existen mejores posibilidades y para transmision en stereo y con muy buena calidad de sonido.




http://electronics-diy.com/BA1404_Stereo_FM_Transmitter.php

este circuito personalmente lo he construido, y solo agregando una etapa de amplificación pueden ampliar la cobertura y por la antena no se preocupen es simplemente un cable, existe en cekit un modulo que compre hace bastante tiempo que incluia este transmisor.

En el siguiente enlace van a encontrar un transmisor muy estable y muy profesional y con muy buenas prestaciones es decir es el que pienso armar pues la frecuencia la puedes cambiar a travez de un par de botones o swiches.



http://members.home.nl/c.k.rf-design/BH1415F.htm

Saludos


----------



## Nazuno

Primero que nada... GRACIAS OSCAR! Que bueno que alguien más posteó 
Ahora aclarar que los instrumentos musicales son monoaurales, no estereo. Aunque el circuito está muy chulo heheheh. Gracias por el aporte, ah! ¿y podrías explicarme como cancelar la 2a entrada en tu transmisor? es que solo lo necesito mono, en estereo no me serviría)
Corrígeme si me equivoco pero la segunda imagen es el receptor verdad?
También me topé con otro problema, la salida del receptor tiene que ser microfónica, así que más bien (si fuese para guitarra eléctrica o cualquier otro instrumento) necesitaría un transmisor sin control de volumen, que pase la señal con el volumen que lleva la guitarra, y que el receptor actue de la misma manera, sin cambiar el volumen que lleva la guitarra, por que así jodes el tono que lleva la guitarra y puedes obtener un efecto no deseadoen serio, en un instrumento de salida microfónica que se satura, el mas pequeño cambio de volumen puede resultar en algo que uno no quiere (como ruido p.ej.)

Creo que no me dí a entender con el término señal, me refería a la señal de la guitarra no en alcance de señal sino en potencia suceptible a causar decibeles  ops: 

De nuevo gracias, a ver si me armo el que posteaste!

P.D.: _"Las mayúsculas están bloqueadas"_ Señores, la netiquette la usaba antes de entrar en este foro


----------



## oscareev

Nazuno

En concreto, no conozco como funciona internamente una guitarra y si posee un circuito interno amplificador de la señal que proviene de los microfonos.

Bueno el punto es el siguiente.

Para que exista una buena calidad de sonido, a los transmisores profesionales se les agrega un limitador compresor, este dispositivo limita la amplitud de la señal a ser modulada, pues de lo contrario afectaria los 38 Khz de modulacion en espectro de frecuencia del FM.

Cabe destacar que no es necesario suspender una de las entradas estereo por una mono pues puedes enviar la misma señal por ambos lados izquierdo y derecho.

Como el segundo circuito es el que quieres armar, te comento que la entrada de sonido, la puedes cambiar para poderla adaptar si es que la salida de la guitarra es en base a microfonos, y efectivamente la segunda grafica no es el receptor es un transmisor del segundo link ya armado y funcionando.

En alguna ocacion a pedido arme un transmisor profesional con el integrado BA1415 y te cuento que internamente tiene un limitador compresor, tiene un pll que se controla por I2C, por eso la necesidad de manejarlo con microcontrolador, ademas de ello agregue una entrada para microfono dinamico, y agregue un limitador de amplitud con divisores de voltaje sin agregar ruido como comentas, pues se puede filtrar cualquier tipo de ruido. Para el receptor utilice un receptor digital de mano marca sony con muy buenas prestaciones y calidad de sonido superior, ademas son muy economicos y lo adapte a una caja para rack, sacando al frente el display y los botones y agregando un par de luces, y te comento que el cliente quedo super contento.

Cualquier inquietud si te puedo colaborar me comentas.

saludos


----------



## Nazuno

oscareev dijo:
			
		

> En concreto, no conozco como funciona internamente una guitarra y si posee un circuito interno amplificador de la señal que proviene de los microfonos.
> 
> Para que exista una buena calidad de sonido, a los transmisores profesionales se les agrega un limitador compresor
> 
> Cabe destacar que no es necesario suspender una de las entradas estereo por una mono pues puedes enviar la misma señal por ambos lados izquierdo y derecho.
> 
> En alguna ocacion a pedido arme un transmisor profesional con el integrado BA1415 y te cuento que internamente tiene un limitador compresor, tiene un pll que se controla por I2C, por eso la necesidad de manejarlo con microcontrolador, ademas de ello agregue una entrada para microfono dinamico, y agregue un limitador de amplitud con divisores de voltaje sin agregar ruido como comentas, pues se puede filtrar cualquier tipo de ruido. Para el receptor utilice un receptor digital de mano marca sony con muy buenas prestaciones y calidad de sonido superior, ademas son muy economicos y lo adapte a una caja para rack, sacando al frente el display y los botones y agregando un par de luces, y te comento que el cliente quedo super contento.
> saludos



Del primer punto: No, los microfonos que captan el sonido de la guitarra en su mayoría NO tienen ninún circuito amplificador, otros llamados activos SÍ lo poseen

Del 2o: No se si vaya afuncionar igual, pero agregar un limitador compresor en una guitarra generalmente afecta muchísimo su dinámica sonora, la idea importante sería un circuito que no comprima, sino que transmita la señal en su totalidad (como la de un micrófono dinámico para cualquier instrumento)

Del 3o: Si, tenés razón, eso me paso en mis inicios con un amplificador Peavey que no sabía por que rayos en el esquema tenía un jack estereo... luego me fije en una tierra ¬¬

Del 4o: En serio, eso sería un excelente proyecto. ¿No tendrás por ahí alguna documentación como un esquema para hecharme una mano?

Bueno, igual Muchas Gracias por las aclaraciones! Verás, yo también soy principiante y lo que se de electrónica lo aprendí gracias a internet, mis amigos y el armado de proyectos DIY jajajajaja

Por si te interesa, y solo por conocimiento común: los microfonos de guitarra eléctrica (llamdaos pastillas o pickups) captan por medio de imanes la vibración y frecuencia oscilatoria (creo) de las cuerdas metálicas de la guitarra. Aquí mas información:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/información/1336540/Funcionamiento-de-una-guitarra-electrica.html
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastilla_(instrumento_el%C3%A9ctrico)

Algo que yo sabía y que ahora no recuerdo es el rango de frecuencias al que actúan las guitarras eléctricas, según una página es: 82-1319 y con armónicos en 1-15 KHz (sin amplificar)

Saludos!

*Edit*: No puedo ver lo escrito en mi propio mensaje, pero cuando lo edito todo el texto que escribí está ahí. ¿Ustds. Pueden verlo?


----------



## oscareev

Tienes todo para armarlo.

No te preocupes que a la hora de conectarlo te va a funcionar a la perfección, solo recuerda armar el 2 circuito pues es el de mejor calidad, si deseas aumentar la cobertura pues averigua un poco mas de amplificador lineales para FM 88 - 108Mhz y así conseguirás una mejor cobertura.

Saludos


----------



## Nazuno

Muchas gracias Oscar, nada más que termine de presentar mis exámenes y empiezo con el diseño.
Saludos!


----------



## jainfante88

hola que tal disculpa no habra sustituto para ambos circuitos de Tx estereo q son el bh1415f y el anterior? de preferencia el segundo el bh1415f tengo pensado armarmelo pero no encuentro por ningun lado?    

y otra pregunta: la pagina del Tx con el bh1415f vienen los 3 circuitos que mencionabas el tranmisor el controlador y el mando, tu ya lo armaste todo completo o solo el puro transmisor con su control?

gracias de antemano

PD: muy buen aporte oscar


----------



## chapa01

oscar una pregunta simple que LCD usas el de 16x2 o 8x2 por si tiene que ver con el  hexcodes, gracias


----------



## chandybecker

creo que al aporte tuyo me ayudara pero el asunto del receptor no la entiendo. supongo que se ocupara cualquier tipo de radio FM para resivir la señal. bueno me gustaria que me explicaras como poder conectar la guitarra al amplificador explicando el receptor.


----------



## jainfante88

chandybecker dijo:
			
		

> creo que al aporte tuyo me ayudara pero el asunto del receptor no la entiendo. supongo que se ocupara cualquier tipo de radio FM para resivir la señal. bueno me gustaria que me explicaras como poder conectar la guitarra al amplificador explicando el receptor.



Que tal chandybecker, tal como lo deduces se utiliza cualquier radio FM para recibir la señal del transmisor, este radio tiene que tener una salida tipo estereo (generalmente todas las radio FM los traen).  Lo que debes hacer es prender la radio FM y sintonizarla en una frecuencia en la que se oiga mucho ruido y ninguna señal, hecho esto el transmisor que hayas realizado ( yo hice el de BA1404) y solo tienes que ir ajustando la bobina ajustable de modo que el radio capte la señal y no se escuche ningun ruido (debes de tener muuucha paciencia). Ya que ajustaste la bobina y ya no hay ruido en la radio, el receptor lo conectas a la guitarra en el jack de salida y verificas que se oiga a la perfeccion. en caso de que no tienes que ir ajustando la bobina poco a poco hasta q suene bien.

El radio FM lo puedes conectar a tu respectivo amplificador, es decir, de la salida del radio al amplificador y eso es todo. Yo arme ese transmisor e hice exactamente lo que te dije con mi bajo y con mi guitarra y estoy muy contento  
suerte.


----------



## Rubioz

Veo que el tema se hizo hace mucho pero me gustaria saber:
Nazuno, o alguien que sepa...
me podrian decir si el circuito posteado en el primer mensaje funciona (si alguien lo probo) o si por lo menos por lo esquematico se ve bien... Soy principiante, estoy estudiando electronica y estoy a medio armado, veo que es muy sencillo y bien explicado, solo hace falta un buen traductor.
En fin quisiera saber si funciona y si es recomendable; estoy por la mitad, de todas maneras lo probare pero estaria bueno que me dijeran...
Ah.. y me gustaria saber si alguien me podria aclarar el tema de la bobina y eso de estirarla o comprimirla para seleccionar la frecuencia correcta.

Desde ya muchisimas gracias

PD: este es el link del transmisor del cual les hablo: 

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/pr...etleMkIII.html

Un Saludo... Rubioz


----------



## purunlaio

Una pregunta, es posible sonseguir la PCB del *Beetle Mk III*??

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/BeetleMklll/BeetleMkIII.html

Gracias!         Purunláio.


----------



## darko

Bueno, yo creo que ese transmisor funciona, el mayor problema seria para armar el receptor....(pido perdón por revivir el topic pero es que este tema me interesa muchísimo, si alguien supiera de algún circuito más, por favor pongan lo)


----------



## Fogonazo

darko dijo:


> Bueno, yo creo que ese transmisor funciona, el mayor problema seria para armar el receptor....(pido perdón por revivir el topic pero es que este tema me interesa muchísimo, si alguien supiera de algún circuito más, por favor pongan lo)


Cualquier transmisor de FM de los que figuran en el foro te sirve.
Para receptor, empleas una radio común, buscas una frecuencia que no esté demasiado poblada emisoras comerciales y ajustas a esa frecuencia el transmisor.


----------



## darko

para el emisor del que hablaba antes, seria muy complicado hacerle un receptor?es curiosidad, la verdad es que de radiofrecuencia aun no e echo nada, aun estoy estudiando los circuitos, ver si están en resonancia... circuitos tanque...para ti fogonazo eso ya debe de ser un paseo por el campo  y bueno, la verdad es que me hace bastante ilusión hacerme uno de estos.


----------



## darko

Bueno, perdon por la tardanza pero e tenido problemas personales y hace tiempo que no e podido conectarme al foro tranquilamente, respecto al transmisor inalámbrico, puedo decir que funciona, pero con muy poco alcance, además de que mete bastante ruido, no recomiendo hacer uno de estos, ahora mismo saldría mucho mejor comprar uno, dado que los precios de los mismos han bajado


----------



## toliguemi

hola amigos, ando buscando un transmisor para usarlo con un saxofon. pero que no sea fm ya que en barranquilla (colombia) existe mucha interferencia debido a la cantidad de emisoras. gracias espero respuesta


----------



## nitai

Los transmisores de instrumentos profesionales, poseen la portadora arriba de los 200 MHz, y para armar el PCB arriba de esa frecuencia hay que usar la técnica de la microstrip o micro-tiras, lo cual obviamente no la podes hacer vos.
Saludos.


----------



## darko

a mi se me estaba ocurriendo que se podría coger la señal de el instrumento en cuestión, digitalizarla y enviarla como señal digital, al llegar al receptor la de codificación a analógica y listo, sería esto factible sin tener retardos?


----------

